# How Severe Are My Results?



## ohjustchillin (Nov 16, 2016)

So I finally got my antibody levels and everything tested, and I definitely have Hashimoto's, but how severe are my results? I know they're not healthy, but I don't have any other frame of reference. Do you think it'll be hard to get it under control?

Note: my T3 and T4 were actually normal the day of the lab work, so I'm confused about that, but isn't that normal in hashimoto's?

Anyways, here are my results:

T3: 3.2

(2.0-4.4 pg/mL)

T4: 1.29

(0.82-1.77 ng/dL)

TSH: 9.77

(0.45-4.5 uIU/mL)

TPO Abs: 116

(0-34 IU/mL)

Antithyroglobulin Antibody: 115.1

(0-0.9 IU/mL)

Also a few other things that were abnormal, which I'm unsure whether or not is related or at least common in people with Hashimoto's?

Glucose Serum: 100

(65-99 mg/dL) (dr said not to worry about this)

Chloride Serum: 95

(97-106 mmol/L) (also said not to worry about this, as it could have been an error?)

HgbA1C: 5.4

(4.8-5.6) (seems on the high end of normal, but my dr didn't say anything about it. My mom is currently pre-diabetes)

Vitamin D: 28.8

(30-100) (I'm about to start taking vitamin D, I'm just wondering if this is common with Hashimoto's? Or just common in general?)

Also, my ANA was negative. I can't remember if that's usually positive or negative with Hashimoto's?

Anyways, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, its not healthy, but those numbers are pretty normally abnormal for Hashi's.

Are those free t3 and free t4 results? And, you have had a thyroid ultrasound, yes?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Has your doctor suggested an ultrasound of your thyroid? If not, request one.

Your "frees" are both exactly mid range , sometimes that is enough to cause an elevated TSH, nut it's different for everyone.

Having multiple rounds of testing will clarify your situation as one group of tests is only a snapshot of that exact moment.

What symptoms are you experiencing?


----------

